# Herman Bavinck on man as a social being



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 21, 2020)

We are by nature social beings, ‘political animals’ [Aristotle]; we are born out of, in, and for community and cannot for a moment exist apart from it. The family, society, the state, associations of various kinds, and for various purposes, bind people together and cause us to live and act in concert with one another.

For the reference, see Herman Bavinck on man as a social being.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

